# QWOP - awesome online 'puzzle' game, potential for speed'solving'



## Jude (Dec 23, 2010)

duplicate thread, just go here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26014-QWOP&highlight=qwop

or here are some things I've figured out so far:


Spoiler



Try tapping O at the start to bring his left leg back, then press P and Q together to lift his right leg, then wait till he's falling on that then press O and W together to lift his left leg (you can even press O a little earlier to make him put his right foot down). Then press P and Q again (with P a tad earlier) to lift his right leg, then just repeat that and you're off!


----------



## Rorix (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26014-QWOP&highlight=qwop


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2010)

If you plan to crawk the whole way, I'm sorry, but there's an obstacle you have to leap at 50 m


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2010)

Meep did it in under 3 mins


----------



## Jude (Dec 23, 2010)

Rorix said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26014-QWOP&highlight=qwop


 
oops haha, thanks



Sa967St said:


> Meep did it in under 3 mins


 
ok meep you're going down, sub 2 here I come!


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If you plan to crawk the whole way, I'm sorry, but there's an obstacle you have to leap at 50 m


 
You don't have to leap, I just dragged it along with me, then eventually got over it.


----------



## ianini (Dec 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If you plan to crawk the whole way, I'm sorry, but there's an obstacle you have to leap at 50 m



Just knock it over. It's that simple.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Dec 23, 2010)

I knew about this 2 years ago...raywilliamjohnson made it SOOO popular lmao


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Meep did it in under 3 mins


 
You cheated.


----------

